# أنــواع الدخـ"ـان في محــركـأت الاحتـراق الداخــلي (والسبب)



## ماجد$ (30 أغسطس 2010)

1- دخان ابيض خفيف مع قطرات ماء في بداية التشغيل :
السبب لا توجد مشكله انما تقوم الحسااساات بحسب درجه الحراره وعمل الخليط اللازم لعملية الاشتعال والدخان الابيض بخار الماء 0

2-دخان ابيض كثيف في بداية التشغيل يزيد مع زيادة ال ــ rbm :
السبب وجود زيت على سطح المكبس وهذا بسبب جلد البلوف او قايدات البلوف 0

3-دخان ابيض كثيف لاينقطع ابداُ(التبويش) :
السبب احترق الزيت و يعود الي الشنابر او القمصان ويجب عمل عمره للمحرك 

4-دخان ابيض مع ماء كثيف :
السبب وجود ماء في غرفة الاحتراق وهذا بسبب وجه الرأس (الكسكيت) او الراس 

5- دخان اسود :
وهذا يعود الي عدم ضبط نسبة الخليط 1-14 
اواحتراق غير كامل يعود الي شمعت الشعال
وفي محركات الديزل يعود السبب الي الطرمبه 




<<< إذا اصبنا فمن الله وإذا اخطأنا فمن انفسنا >>>
تقبلو تحياتي ___ ماجد البلوي __


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل علي هذا الموضوع المهم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياسيدي ايه الناس مش حاطة ردود ليه علي فكرة الموضوع ده من اهم المواضيع التي يجب ان يعرفها المهندس الميكانيكي وبالذات لمحركات البنزين


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 سبتمبر 2010)

> *-دخان ابيض كثيف في بداية التشغيل يزيد مع زيادة ال ــ rbm :
> السبب وجود زيت على سطح المكبس وهذا بسبب جلد البلوف او قايدات البلوف 0*[/color


]
اخي الكريم أرجو مراجعة صحة هذه المعلومة .


----------



## ماجد$ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> ]
> اخي الكريم أرجو مراجعة صحة هذه المعلومة .


تسعدنا ردودكم وانتقدتكم نحوو هناا لتعم الفائده
نعم عدما تكون القائدت متلاكله والجلد ايضن ينزال الزيت الموجود بالراس عن طرايق الجلد والقيدات
علي سطح البسنون وعند التشغيل يحتراق مع الخليط ويخرج مع غازات العادم يزيد مع زياتةrpmفي بديت التشغل تم ينقطع-اذكانت الجلد خلصانه جامد ممكن يستمر الدخان
ارجو شرح النقطه اخي عاطف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم ماجد بارك الله فيك 



> نعم عدما تكون القائدت متلاكله والجلد ايضن ينزال الزيت الموجود بالراس عن طرايق الجلد والقيدات
> علي سطح البسنون وعند التشغيل يحتراق مع الخليط ويخرج مع غازات العادم يزيد مع زياتةrpmفي بديت التشغل تم ينقطع-اذكانت الجلد خلصانه جامد ممكن يستمر الدخان



هذا كلام صحيح أخي ،لكن المعلومة التي طلبت منك مراجعتها هي : خروج دخان ابيض نتيجة احتراق الزيت .
فكما لا يخفي عليك أن احتراق الزيت ينتج عنه دخان أزرق وليس أبيض .
فبرجاء مراجعة هذه النقطة وتصحيحها ، وفقك الله


----------



## commander 15 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

2-دخان ابيض كثيف في بداية التشغيل يزيد مع زيادة ال ــ rbm :
السبب وجود زيت على سطح المكبس وهذا بسبب جلد البلوف او قايدات البلوف 0

3-دخان ابيض كثيف لاينقطع ابداُ(التبويش) :
السبب احترق الزيت و يعود الي الشنابر او القمصان ويجب عمل عمره للمحرك 

الفقرتين تحتاج اعادة نظر 
مع فائق الإحترام للجميع ​


----------



## ماجد$ (4 سبتمبر 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> 2-دخان ابيض كثيف في بداية التشغيل يزيد مع زيادة ال ــ rbm :
> السبب وجود زيت على سطح المكبس وهذا بسبب جلد البلوف او قايدات البلوف 0
> 
> 3-دخان ابيض كثيف لاينقطع ابداُ(التبويش) :
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم
طيب ممكن تبين لي وجهة نظرك.......:87::87::86:
مع احترامي للجميع ,,,


----------



## commander 15 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم نشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة ​اما وجهة نظري وهو ما اعتقدة الآتي :
1- دائما إحتراق الزيت ينتج عه دخان ازرق وليس ابيض 
2- ترسب بعض الزيت على سطح المكبس بسبب جلد البلوف ينتج عنه دخان ازرق عند بداية التشغيل فقط .

هذا والله اعلم​


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الغائب عن البال
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------

